# Random dungeon name generator?



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 27, 2010)

Has anyone seen an automated generator to spit out the names for old-school dungeons? I could have sworn I'd seen something like that before, but my Google Fu is failing me.

I want to get some practice on the 5-room dungeon model by running some pbp dungeon crawls under Ptolus, and wanted to draw up a list of 10 or so pleasingly Gygaxian names.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Mark (Mar 27, 2010)

Will this do?

http://www.theothergamecompany.com/download/BashWE-DungeonNames.pdf


----------



## Jasperak (Mar 27, 2010)

donjon; Fantasy Name Generator

First Drop Down Menu> Fantasy Setting
Second Drop Down Menu> Dungeon Names


----------



## Faraer (Mar 27, 2010)

Matt Finch, _Mythmere's Adventure Design Deskbook Vol. 1_


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2010)

*Table I
Dice: Result*
01-06 Accursed
07-12 Ancient
13-14 Baneful
15-18 Batrachian
19-25 Black
26-28 Bloodstained
29-30 Cold
31-38 Dark
39-40 Devouring
41-42 Diabolical
43-44 Ebon
45-47 Eldritch
48-51 Forbidden
52-55 Forgotten
56-57 Haunted
58-61 Hidden
62-63 Lonely
64-67 Lost
68-69 Malevolent
70-71 Misplaced
72-73 Nameless
74-75 Ophidian
76-77 Scarlet
78-80 Secret
81-82 Shrouded
83-84 Squamous
85-86 Strange
87-88 Tenebrous
89-90 Uncanny
91-92 Unspeakable
93-94 Unvanquishable
95-96 Unwholesome
97-98 Vanishing
99-00 Weird


*Table II
Dice: Result*
01-02 Abyss
03-05 Catacombs
06-10 Caverns
11-13 Citadel
14-15 City
16-17 Cyst
18-21 Depths
22-26 Dungeons
27-30 Fane
31-33 Fortress
34-36 Halls
37-38 Haunts
39-40 Isle
41-43 Keep
44-49 Labyrinth
50-53 Manse
54-60 Maze
61-62 Milieu
63-67 Mines
68-71 Mountain
72-74 Oubliette
75-77 Panopticon
78-81 Pits
82-84 Ruins
85-87 Sanctum
88-89 Shambles
90-93 Temple
94-95 Tower
96-00 Vault

*Table III
Dice: Result*
01-00 of

*Table IV
Dice:  Result*
01-02 the Axolotl
03-04 Blood
05-06 Bones
07-08 Chaos
09-11 the (Table I) Cult
12-13 Curses
14-15 the Dead
16-17 Death
18-19 Demons
20-21 Despair
22-23 Deviltry
24-25 Doom
26-27 the Dweller(s) in [01-50] the (Table II) [51-00] (Table IV)
28-29 (Table I) Dweomercraeft
30-31 Evil
32-33 Fire
34-35 Frost
36-37 the (3-13) Geases
38-39 Gloom
40-41 Hells
42-43 Horrors
44-45 Ichor
46-47 Id Insinuation
48-49 the (Table I) Idol
50-51 Iron
52-53 Madness
54-55 Mirrors
56-57 Mists
58-59 Monsters
60-61 Mystery
62-63 Necromancy
64-65 Oblivion
66-68 the (Table I) One(s)
69-70 Peril
71-72 Phantasms
73-74 Random Harlots
75-76 Secrets
77-78 Shadows
79-80 Sigils
81-82 Skulls
83-84 Slaughter
85-86 Sorcery
87-88 Syzygy
89-90 Terror
91-92 Torment
93-94 Treasure
95-96 the Undercity
97-98 the Underworld
99-00 the Unknown


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2010)

Ariosto said:


> *Table III
> Dice: Result*
> 01-00 of






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Asmor (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanee said:


> Bye
> Thanee




I saw that but didn't really "catch" it until you pointed it out.

Bravo, Ariosto.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 29, 2010)

Ha, awesome, thanks!


----------



## Stoat (Mar 30, 2010)

Try the Adventure Site Generator at Seventh Sanctum:

Seventh Sanctum


----------

